# قسم للثقـــافـــه الجنسيــــــــه



## PoNA ELLY (18 مايو 2012)

اولا بالراحه كده وعارف الموضوع هياخد نقد كبير

بس تعالوا نفهم بكل بساطه

إيه المانع يكون في قسم بيتكلم عن الثقافه الجنسيه من المنظور المسيحي

ويتابعه ناس متخصصين واطباء 

ويتحط فيه كتب وعظات مسيحيه عن كده

للاسف العالم بقي بيشوه كل حاجه خصوصا ف النقطه دي

انا شايف انه هيكون بناء جداااا 

وبكل احترام ويبقي كلام مقدس 

إيه رأيكم بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:new4:​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مايو 2012)

ثقافه جنسيه مره واحده :new6:
عن نفسى كرائى شخصى وليس ادارى موافق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ثقافه جنسيه مره واحده :new6:
> عن نفسى كرائى شخصى وليس ادارى موافق


*فقط عندى سؤال ...أبنوب بيقول*​


> *ويتابعه ناس متخصصين واطباء*


*الأطباء وفهمناهم ...*
*مين* *المتخصصين دول* :love34::flowers:​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 مايو 2012)

هو أكيد  انا مش عارف مين المتخصصين دول

بس ممكن ندعي حد من معهد المشوره انا اعرفهم شخصيا​


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2012)

> الثقافه الجنسيه



أخويا الغالي ، من فضلك تقبل كلامي بـ صدر رحب فحسب ..

هبدأ معاك التسلسل بـ مراحل :

الشبكة العنكبوتية ، هي مجتمع إفتراضي ، 

يُحدد مراسم قبول الطرح به من خلال قناعات رواده و مستخدميه معاً ،

جم العموم ، فكر شرقي ، ذلك لا يعني الإقلال بقدر جعبتهم لكن إيضاح نوع التقبل ، 

أياً كان مجهر العرض لـ تنقيح شوائب التأويل ، سواء مسيحي أو لا ، 

فالأمر يثير حساسة الحياء ع العام ، نظراً لإسترسال الشرح المستطرد بكل ما يقتضيه جوانبه ،

بالرغم من أن أسواق المعرفة مكتظة بـ كتب بـ هالمجال سواء بأطروحات خليعة أو دراسية ممنهجة ، 

لكن بالعلن هتتقابل بـ ندرة المُقبلين أو بالإستهجان تجاه ذلك ..

==

لو سمحت لي أقول رأيئ لـ قدر إقبالك ع العطاء :

أترك الجوانب المتذبذبة الإقبال ، تشبث بـ مجال يعم منفعته لـ كافة المتطلعين إليه ..

==

أنا لا و لم و لن أوؤيد ذلك بـ رغم قرائتي لأكثر من كتاب بـ هالطرح ، ذلك رأيئ ، 

يتبقي رأئ أولي الأمر المعنيين بـ ذلك ..


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 مايو 2012)

zama قال:


> أخويا الغالي ، من فضلك تقبل كلامي بـ صدر رحب فحسب ..
> 
> هبدأ معاك التسلسل بـ مراحل :
> 
> ...




أتقبل كلامك وبكل إحترام طبعاا ولكني دعني اوضح وجهة نظري مره اخري

هو عشان الموضوع حساس جدااا يبقي بلاش منه 

طاب ما شبابنا بتعلم م البلاوي اللي موجوده والمفاهيم الغلط
واللي بتكبر ف الشباب وهما فاهمين انها غلط

عزيزي احنا مش هنتكلم بإباحيه إحنا هنتكلم عن أشياء مقدسه وضعها فينا الله

+++وبــــــدلاً مــن أن تلعـــن الظـــلام أضــئ شمعــــه+++

ممكن الموضوع يكون قاصر علي المتكلمين او المتخصصين 
وهيكون كلام بكل إحترام زي ما بيتقال ف كنايسنا

ولا هو ما عشان بيتقال ف الكنيسه موضوع عن كده ف إطار مقدس يبقي ينفع

ولما نحاول نطرح حاجه زي كده يبقي ما ينفعش ؟؟؟

يرجي التفكير بوجهة نظر إيجابيه​


----------



## چاكس (20 مايو 2012)

تعرف ... بالرغم من انى هلاس كبير ^_^ و عندى كتب كتير فى موضوع الثقافة الجنسية دى ، 
بس انا *مش موافق* لسبب بسيط ... ان السايت هنا فيه شابات أنسات و مدامات ( نســـاء يعنى  ) ، 
و اعتقد ( لانهن من مجتمع شرقى) ان مثل هذا القسم و مواضيعه ستخدش حيائهن او على الاقل لن يتقبلوها ... 
بكل اختلافى مع الشرق الذى نعيش فيه و اتجاهاته و ثقافاته التى اود تفجيرها ... الا انه يجب ان احترم رؤية و نظرة ( الجنس اللطيف )  .
شخصيا .... لا يمكننى الموافقة على فكرة تخدم طرف واحد فى مكان متعدد الاطراف ، صعب جدا ... 

كما ان القسم (كرؤية مستقبلية له ) سيشارك فيه شباب فقط .... 
تقبل ودى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> تعرف ... بالرغم من انى هلاس كبير ^_^ و عندى كتب كتير فى موضوع الثقافة الجنسية دى ،
> بس انا *مش موافق* لسبب بسيط ... ان السايت هنا فيه شابات أنسات و مدامات ( نســـاء يعنى  ) ،
> و اعتقد ( لانهن من مجتمع شرقى) ان مثل هذا القسم و مواضيعه ستخدش حيائهن او على الاقل لن يتقبلوها ...
> بكل اختلافى مع الشرق الذى نعيش فيه و اتجاهاته و ثقافاته التى اود تفجيرها ... الا انه يجب ان احترم رؤية و نظرة ( الجنس اللطيف )  .
> ...



صدقني لما بيعملوا ندوات او كلمه عن كده ف الكنيسه ما بيمشوش البنات منها

دا بالعكس بيدوهم مراجع كمان يقروا منها نفس المراجع اللي بيدوهالنا

يبقي مدام الموضوع هيبقي مظبوط كويس مش هيخدم فئه واحده بس


----------



## My Rock (20 مايو 2012)

صعب مناقشة مثل هذه الأمور في مجتمعنا الشرقي.. اكيد فاهمني يا اخ ابانوب..


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> صدقني لما بيعملوا ندوات او كلمه عن كده ف الكنيسه ما بيمشوش البنات منها
> 
> دا بالعكس بيدوهم مراجع كمان يقروا منها نفس المراجع اللي بيدوهالنا
> 
> يبقي مدام الموضوع هيبقي مظبوط كويس مش هيخدم فئه واحده بس



الكبير قال فيصل الرأئ التنفيذي ..

==

شوف حبيبي ، مكان يمثل مائدة لقاء حوار (( ندوة أو كنيسة )) ، 

هيكون فيه قدر التواصل عن مقربة يـ بث للحاضرين مستوي الجدية 

و شفافية المعلومة ، يُدعم ذلك لغة language face or body لجانب 

أسم المكان الراعي لـ ذلك ،

أحنا هنا بالنت ، ما بـ نعرف بالتنجيم لـ نُحدد غرض (( المتبرع بالشرح)) _ لجانب إني لم 

أقصد التعميم بالإساءة بالظن لكل من يتحدث بـ باب الفكرة _ ، إن كان ينتوي الإفادة أو 

غرضة تطلع إلي (( friend with benefit  الجنس الإستهلاكي ))

لجانب إن عشان تغير تقبل عموم لـ مثل هذا الأمر ، هتكون محتاج تغير مش بس أصول 

فكر ، دا أنت بـ كدا هتغيير بيئة مجتمع كاملة لأنها تكتنف كل العوامل التي يترعرع بها الفكر

المقصود ، كلمة الثقافة الجنسية دي خيط بـ شبكة كبيرة و تأويل أستخدامها لا حصر له

، بالتالي الكلام فيها جم ، سواء من حيث تفاصيل أحداث أو الإحاطة بـ نتائجها أو المؤثرات 

المحيطة ..

==

كل كلمة أنا قلتها لا تُعبر إلا عن نفسي ، لأن ليس لدي تفويض للحديث بالإنابة ..


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

اوكي مفيش مشاكل دي وجهة نظري وعرضتها

ووجهة نظركم بحترمها جدااا

سلام الرب يكون معاكم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2012)

*ما تتعبش نفسك قدامنا 100 سنة عقبال ما نستوعب الكلام الكبيييييييييييييييير دا​*


----------

